# Star Patterns



## Kibbo123 (11 Aug 2013)

I was into segmented turning several years ago. But due to illness I had to give up for a while. Well now I am back, yesiree Bob.
I was doing segmented bowls and dishes with a star pattern in the bottom. They looked great.
My only problem is, I am an old man and the ole' brain aint what it used to be and I cannot remember the angles for various width of woods. I have tried to remember but the only one I can come up is........... if my wood is 1" wide, I cut a 30deg angle at 1" intervals, thus I end up with a perfect diamond shape. put several of these together in different coloured woods to form a nice pattern. 

Is any of this making sense to anyone out there ????

Because my question is. if I use 1 1/2 width. What angle and degree do I cut ? I have tried on 30deg @ 1 1/2 length but it don't work.
If any of you have done any of this work, can you please jog the old grey matter cos I'm stumped.
What I am after is making perfect diamonds.

Thanks :?: :?:


----------



## CHJ (11 Aug 2013)

Width of stock and segment length have to be exactly the same. Wider stock just means longer segments.

My Segment Calculator will give you a guide to the Angles needed based on number of segments, not designed for your application but angles is angles.

I.E 6 points 30deg. 12 points 15 deg.


----------



## Reggie (15 Aug 2013)

http://www.scrollmania.com/Tutorials/Tutorial_I.pdf

http://www.scrollmania.com/

http://www.scrollmania.com/polydraw.html

Those should help you get where you want to be.


----------

